# Homeopathic HGH (Somatropin)



## Revenant (Jan 30, 2003)

I saw this stuff on the product list of a local supplements company. Is this real HGH or just some scam? I was under the impression that HGH was illegal without a prescription.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

It is illegal...and that is a waste......so is this, but I believe they have some research behind it!

Remember, I said I do NOT recommend this:

http://www.liddell.net/default.asp



We have never seen a prologue, analogue, secretagogue that works like  real GH  (a particular combination of 191 Amino acids) 

DP


----------



## gopro (Jan 30, 2003)

Don't waste your $.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2003)

I read that the only HGH that *can* work is injectable. 

Oral, sublingual, gel, spray whatever, is all crap.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 30, 2003)

Besides, what fun is it if you are not giving yourself a shot? lol


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Besides, what fun is it if you are not giving yourself a shot? lol



Dude, I don't know how you guys do it...I freaking hate needles


----------



## cornfed (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Besides, what fun is it if you are not giving yourself a shot? lol


LOL, in the abs no less  


Prince is right on 


GP, it's amazing, isn't it, I hate intraveinous pins, but I actually enjoy intramuscular shots   ... Not to mention that I do a better job than those fuqqing MDs or RNs... Anti-B I got this fall damn near hit my sciatic nerve


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> 
> GP, it's amazing, isn't it, I hate intraveinous pins, but I actually enjoy intramuscular shots   ... Not to mention that I do a better job than those fuqqing MDs or RNs... Anti-B I got this fall damn near hit my sciatic nerve



You enjoy intramuscular shots....hmmmm....I enjoy running full force into brick walls with my head...NOT!!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 2, 2003)

Shoot, both of those sound like fun!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Dude, I don't know how you guys do it...I freaking hate needles



Here is a good reason to get used to needles...

Not too long ago, I had an episode with a DVT(blood clot) in my leg.  Well the first week of blood thinner is injectable that had to be given 2x/day in the stomach.  well the first shot was given at the ER by the nurse.  Within three hours I had a bruise the size of a cantelope, on my stomach.  I told myself, "damn, I can do that shitty of a job".  And as a result, just gave them to myself.  I might add that I left myself without one single bruise either.  Here is the kicker...

Since the medication was being self administered at home, the perscription was not covered by my health insurance.  So one week of self administered shots came out to $800.00 out of pocket for me.  I said "BULLSHIT!, how do I get this paid for?"  So, if I would have a nurse come out to my house 2x/day and give me the shot, it would be paid for.  No wonder our health system is so f'd up.  So the nurse came to my house 2x/day and watched me give myself this shot.  LOL  That was just our little secret though.  I told the nurse, "no offense, but you guys suck at giving shots". lol  If she only knew where I got my practice.lol


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Here is a good reason to get used to needles...
> 
> Not too long ago, I had an episode with a DVT(blood clot) in my leg.  Well the first week of blood thinner is injectable that had to be given 2x/day in the stomach.  well the first shot was given at the ER by the nurse.  Within three hours I had a bruise the size of a cantelope, on my stomach.  I told myself, "damn, I can do that shitty of a job".  And as a result, just gave them to myself.  I might add that I left myself without one single bruise either.  Here is the kicker...
> ...



Good story...still freaking hate needles though!


----------



## Pony (Jun 8, 2010)

Revenant said:


> I saw this stuff on the product list of a local supplements company. Is this real HGH or just some scam? I was under the impression that HGH was illegal without a prescription.


 


Hey man, Im not sure what or where you're getting your Somatropin from, but I was taking some pills from HGH.com called Somatotropinne.   I felt a difference in my overall mood, my skin was AMAZING (perfect tone and no blemishes), and I felt slimmer to the touch and felt it in my clothes as well.  I only took these for 2 months (couldnt afford to continue), the website advises you take them for 3 before you can see any major results.  Halfway through the second month I read an article that suggested I do a 5 day on/2 day off cycle, but Im not sure if that had any effect because I didnt get to do that for very long.  Im not sure if its a scam, or what, but Im considering placing another order for them soon, unless I can find something better.  

So.... if HGH only works by injection, does anyone know what was making those pills work on me?


----------



## nni (Jun 8, 2010)

ThePonyPackage said:


> Hey man, Im not sure what or where you're getting your Somatropin from, but I was taking some pills from HGH.com called Somatotropinne.   I felt a difference in my overall mood, my skin was AMAZING (perfect tone and no blemishes), and I felt slimmer to the touch and felt it in my clothes as well.  I only took these for 2 months (couldnt afford to continue), the website advises you take them for 3 before you can see any major results.  Halfway through the second month I read an article that suggested I do a 5 day on/2 day off cycle, but Im not sure if that had any effect because I didnt get to do that for very long.  Im not sure if its a scam, or what, but Im considering placing another order for them soon, unless I can find something better.
> 
> So.... if HGH only works by injection, does anyone know what was making those pills work on me?



placebo.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 9, 2010)

ThePonyPackage said:


> So.... if HGH only works by injection, does anyone know what was making those pills work on me?



It's the LHJO  that is working for you not the pills.


----------



## Pony (Jun 10, 2010)

rahaas said:


> It's the LHJO  that is working for you not the pills.


 
Long hours of jerking off??  LOL Maybe.... Im ordering the Syntrax Guggulbolic, which looks like it does the same exact thing for much cheaper.


----------

